# New pay for team lead in 2020?



## Butygrl (Feb 5, 2020)

If the team members are going up to $14 an hour and then 15 by the end of 2020 then what is the pay raise for team leaders, if any?


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Feb 5, 2020)

Both Tms and tls pay goes up $2 by end of 2020


----------



## Xanatos (Feb 5, 2020)

$18 and then $19 for a lot of stores. It's highly likely that TLs will remain at +$4 over TM pay, although we can't know for sure until it happens.

I think some stores have a bigger difference in pay between TMs and TLs, so those stores could make more. Also, it could be higher for any stores where the city/state minimum wage is over $15.


----------



## Coqui (Feb 6, 2020)

TL base pay in my area is $18 so I’m assuming once $15 hits, it’ll be $20 for TL base pay.


----------



## Xanatos (Feb 6, 2020)

CoquiAzul said:


> TL base pay in my area is $18 so I’m assuming once $15 hits, it’ll be $20 for TL base pay.


Do TMs at your store make $13 or $14?


----------



## allnew2 (Feb 6, 2020)

CoquiAzul said:


> TL base pay in my area is $18 so I’m assuming once $15 hits, it’ll be $20 for TL base pay.


What about if you already make the 20$?


----------



## Xanatos (Feb 6, 2020)

allnew2 said:


> What about if you already make the 20$?


Then you don't get anything, just like what has happened for the last several years when the minimum goes up.


----------



## allnew2 (Feb 6, 2020)

Xanatos said:


> Then you don't get anything, just like what has happened for the last several years when the minimum goes up.


Figures . Pretty soon I’ll cap out anyway


----------



## Coqui (Feb 6, 2020)

Xanatos said:


> Do TMs at your store make $13 or $14?


They start out at $14.25.


----------



## NewKidGSTL (Feb 6, 2020)

Starting for TLs are always $4 more and then experience adds on from there.


----------



## Rarejem (Feb 6, 2020)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> Both Tms and tls pay goes up $2 by end of 2020


Not if you're already making $14/hour


----------



## allnew2 (Feb 7, 2020)

Rarejem said:


> Not if you're already making $14/hour


They are all getting bumped to 15 in June at my store


----------



## dcworker (Feb 7, 2020)

Will Distribution center starting pay go to $22 then?


----------



## Rarejem (Feb 7, 2020)

allnew2 said:


> They are all getting bumped to 15 in June at my store


And if you're already making that or more, you get nothing but the knowledge that the newbie and the tm/tl with years of experience that worked hard to get the meager raises over the years get the same pay.


----------



## allnew2 (Feb 7, 2020)

Rarejem said:


> And if you're already making that or more, you get nothing but the knowledge that the newbie and the tm/tl with years of experience that worked hard to get the meager raises over the years get the same pay.


Ohh I know it’ is what  frustrates me the most .


----------



## allnew2 (Feb 8, 2020)

Right around the corner of my house


----------



## rog the dog (Feb 9, 2020)

allnew2 said:


> Right around the corner of my house


you have to live in a hyper-metro area like LA, right? That's not that bad.

I would appreciate us getting 2 dollars added to our pay and even if you're above that you get the $2, but I'm also not going to pretend this pay raise isn't a pretty decent deal for those of us who don't live in insanely metro areas like LA, Target has stores everywhere, places where I'm sure the minimum is well below $15. It's not something they deserve the highest of praise for, but I'm not going to chastise the idea either.


----------



## Times Up (Feb 9, 2020)

Ok, so this isn't Cali, and everyone gets at least 20 bucks an hour









						American Family Insurance is raising its minimum wage from $15 to $20 an hour
					

The wage increase affects nearly 1,700 of around 13,500 employees across the country of American Family group companies.



					www.jsonline.com


----------



## sassygirl777 (Feb 9, 2020)

allnew2 said:


> Figures . Pretty soon I’ll cap out anyway


Cap out soon? What the hell? What is cap? It cant be that low can it?


----------



## allnew2 (Feb 9, 2020)

sassygirl777 said:


> Cap out soon? What the hell? What is cap? It cant be that low can it?


It’s 29 I believe


----------



## allnew2 (Feb 9, 2020)

rog the dog said:


> you have to live in a hyper-metro area like LA, right? That's not that bad.
> 
> I would appreciate us getting 2 dollars added to our pay and even if you're above that you get the $2, but I'm also not going to pretend this pay raise isn't a pretty decent deal for those of us who don't live in insanely metro areas like LA, Target has stores everywhere, places where I'm sure the minimum is well below $15. It's not something they deserve the highest of praise for, but I'm not going to chastise the idea either.


Not La . SoCal


----------



## happygoth (Feb 9, 2020)

allnew2 said:


> Right around the corner of my house





Times Up said:


> Ok, so this isn't Cali, and everyone gets at least 20 bucks an hour
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's all well and good, but great pay doesn't help if one has no interest in the job. For me food service is a hard pass, and insurance companies don't sound much better. No way I could do a job where I'm on the phone all day listening to people's insurance problems, or trying to get new customers, or traveling around assessing damages.


----------



## Times Up (Feb 10, 2020)

happygoth said:


> That's all well and good, but great pay doesn't help if one has no interest in the job. For me food service is a hard pass, and insurance companies don't sound much better. No way I could do a job where I'm on the phone all day listening to people's insurance problems, or trying to get new customers, or traveling around assessing damages.



The $20 an hour was for the bottom of the food chain...like Spots version of cashier.

The other employees earn more. So the clerical person who you report your claim to earns more than most of Target's TLs.  There's something to be said about earning more than just enough to get by.


----------



## Pappamolly (Feb 10, 2020)

allnew2 said:


> What about if you already make the 20$?


 There is a cap out for the PG45 that I believe is 21.99 (meaning they can't pay you anymore unless you were to get promoted)


----------



## Coqui (Feb 10, 2020)

Pappamolly said:


> There is a cap out for the PG45 that I believe is 21.99 (meaning they can't pay you anymore unless you were to get promoted)


Pay cap amounts depend on the area. In mine, it’s way about $21.


----------

